# General > Technical Support >  Wireless keyboard not working

## IC

I have a Polaroid wireless keyboard and the numbers on the top row and the symbol keys have stopped working for some reason with the exception of 5 and 6.  Has anyone got any suggestions on how to fix this? Thanks in advance.

----------


## GSD

[QUOTE=IC;1171076]I have a Polaroid wireless keyboard and the numbers on the top row and the symbol keys have stopped working for some reason with the exception of 5 and 6.  Has anyone got any suggestions on how to fix this? Thanks in advance.[/QUOTE
Not familiar with that keyboard,but....
Few things to try
1. have you tried another keyboard to see if it is a keyboard or O/S problem.
2. Is there a numbers lock that you may have operated.
3. Have you done any updates to the system recently.
4. Check that your  language settings are correct.
5. Run a finger over all keys to ensure you haven't got one stuck down.
6. Re-install keyboard drivers.
7. Start in safe mode to see if they work then
8. Carry out system restore

Hope this may help

----------


## IC

Hi there

I am using the wireless keyboard with a laptop - all number keys still work on the laptop. 
Numbers lock is on and numbers working on side 
Not sure about updates but will check this
Have checked language settings and these are correct
No keys are stuck
I have uninstalled and reinstalled the keyboard
Not tried safe mode or a system restore but will try both of these

Thanks for your suggestions

----------


## dx100uk

dump it  - the ribbon matrix has gone

is it worth repairing you can get a new one in tescos or lidls for<£15

----------

